# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم عمليات التجميل الشيخ د عبدالعزيز بن فوزان

## حكاية روووح

فتوى 
حكم عمليات التجميل الشيخ د عبدالعزيز بن فوزان الفوزان




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## چـۈھړﮧ آلْـچـﮢـﮧ‎

جزاك الله خيرا
البعض يسوي تجميل يبدل خلقة الله من اجل زيادة الجمال يعني ما عيبها خلقة ربي و راحت تنفخ و تقصقص ....و تصغر و تكبر عشان تقتنع بشكلها و انها تمام صارت كاملة هدا تفكيرهن
وفي تجميل لبعض الاشخاص يكون عندهم تشوه فهدا اظن يجوز في هالحالة التجميل

----------


## أم-راشدالزعابي

مشكورة على الافادة

----------

